# Rdv pendant la sieste



## miette (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir. J ai un petit souci avec un pe.
Malgré mes sollicitations elle place systématiquement les rdv médicaux de son enfant pendant la sieste. Elle me répète qu elle n a pas le choix et moi non plus. Est on obligé d accepter le retour de l enfant après le rdv?


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Décembre 2022)

Vous pouvez peut-être vous arranger pour être partie en promenade avec les autres accueillis à la fin de la sieste.
Ou dire à la maman : "Il/elle revient à quelle heure ? Ah 15h30, alors il faudra nous rejoindre au parc car on ne sera pas à la maison à cette heure là..."
Tout dépend à quelle heure elle vient chercher son enfant et à quelle heure elle le ramène.


----------



## miette (20 Décembre 2022)

Non selon l heure soit les copains dorment ou alors c est l heure des goûters et départs


----------



## miette (20 Décembre 2022)

Et comme c est une fratrie la grande sœur est chez-moi....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Vous pouvez toujours refuser qu elle vous la ramène mais vue que vous avez la grande sœur pendant se temps ....

Peu être que la maman retourne au travail après le rdv 

C est des rdv pour un suivi particulier de l enfant ?


----------



## miette (20 Décembre 2022)

Alors non la maman ne retourne pas au travail après le rdv et c'est une petite qui n a pas de suivi mais qui est souvent malade


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Décembre 2022)

Alors oui c'est embêtant, mais c'est l'un des rares cas où je laisserai faire car les RDV médicaux c'est super chaud à avoir dans certains secteurs, effectivement elle n'a peut-être pas tant de choix que cela. Et j'accepterai pour ma part le retour de l'enfant tant que ce sont vos horaires d'accueil, je suppose qu'elle ne va pas vous déduire des heures, donc bon.


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Oui mais vu qu elle ne retourne pas au travail pourquoi ramener la petite pour une heure d' accueil sachant que ça perturbe tout le monde?


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Décembre 2022)

Oui c'est vrai que ça ne vaut pas vraiment le coup, mais peut-être en profite elle pour avoir un peu de temps pour elle ou faire une course. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça perturbe les enfants ? Si vous partez en balade, n'hésitez pas à lui dire de vous rejoindre à tel endroit, si c'est parce qu'elle sonne pendant sieste par exemple, n'hésitez pas à lui dire de venir toquer doucement, etc. je pense qu'on peut aussi s'adapter, non ? Ce sont des situations exceptionnelles je suppose ?


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Ok, alors expliquez moi comment vous faites pour aller en promenade sachant qu la maman arrive à 13h30. Cela perturbe d abord  la sieste de sa fille que je dois réveiller et donc par ricochet parasite la sieste des copains car reveiller un enfant en plein sommeil fait forcément un peu de mouvement. Si elles reviennent à 15h00/15h30, j en ai qui dorment encore ou bien qui sont au goûter, vous faites comment, vous, sur ces horaires pour avoir eu le temps de changer les enfants, les coiffer, les faire  goûter.... pour être au parc???? Euhhh pour moi c est mission impossible.
Et puis...me dire que la maman veut prendre du temps pour elle alors qu elle vient de conduire son enfant chez le médecin, qu elle avait 40C hier et qu elle a juste 1h pour revenir la chercher.... Euhhh non. Je veux bien qu un parent prenne du temps pour soi pour une journée, une matinée, un après midi, 2j, 8j mais pas 1h quand son enfant est malade.
Bref, cela ne répond pas à ma question initiale.. je ne demandais pas l avis sur  le fait qu un parent peut avoir du temps pour lui ou pas. La question a déjà été engagée récemment. Ce n est pas grave je verrais bien comment cela se passe aujourd'hui car avec elle, contrairement à ce que vous imaginez, c est loin d'être une situation exceptionnelle. Sa fille a eu trois bronchiolite l hiver dernier et les rdv kiné ou medecin ont duré tout l hiver avec les rdv pdt la sieste. La sieste devenait un vrai stress. 
En tout cas merci d avoir essayé de répondre.


----------



## Tiphain (21 Décembre 2022)

Miette, je suis d'accord avec vous.

J'impose aux parents qu'entre 11h et 16h15, pas de départ ou d'arrivée, c'est impossible à gérer, entre les repas, puis les siestes et le gouter, je n'autorise pas les parents à venir faire le bazar dans mon organisation.
Ca déstabilise systèmatiquement les enfants en accueil, entre ceux qui pense que c'est l'heure des maman et qui se mettent à pleurer parce que X s'en va et pas eux. réveil dans les chambres parce qu'aller chercher un enfant qui dort dans une chambre ou ils sont 2, ben ça fait du bruit.

Alors si le parent vient récupérer son gamin pour un RDV, il ne me le ramène pas, jamais, c'est trop compliqué pour l'organisation, les autres enfants ne comprennent pas, celui qui est concerné non plus d'ailleurs et franchement c'est le bordèle alors non, les parents se doivent de respecter aussi mon organisation et la VOTRE


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Pourtant C'e n est pas faute de le dire que c  est non pendant la sieste mais il y a toujours une bonne raison et surtout.... elle ne me laisse pas le choix.


----------



## kikine (21 Décembre 2022)

miette a dit: 


> me dire que la maman veut prendre du temps pour elle alors qu elle vient de conduire son enfant chez le médecin, qu elle avait 40C hier et qu elle a juste 1h pour revenir la chercher.... Euhhh non. Je veux bien qu un parent prenne du temps pour soi pour une journée, une matinée, un après midi, 2j, 8j mais pas 1h quand son enfant est malade.


a 40 de température je refuse l'enfant...


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Moi aussi. La fièvre est montée pendant la sieste. et c est bien pour ça que j ai demandé à la maman de venir chercher sa fille. Elle est venue aussitôt et m a informée 1h plus tard que la petite n avait plus de fièvre ??? Le miracle....


----------



## Louanne (21 Décembre 2022)

Le miracle du Doliprane.... Et hop, chez l'ass mat'. Nickel, et.... bonne journée 🙂


----------



## nounouflo (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
Si cela vous dérange dans votre organisation de la journé, présentez aux parents un aveant en mentionnant que vous refuser de telle heure à telle heure la sortie des enfants. Elle récupère son enfant avant la sieste pour ne pas déranger tout le monde.
Mais elle est en droit de refuser l’avenant.
Cette maman prend les rdv qui se proposent à elle pour la santé de son enfant, c’est bien…
Apres en ce qui concerne le fait de ramener son enfant après le rdv c’est autre chose mais fréquent chez moi et je ne cherche pas à savoir ce que font les parents après m’avoir déposé leur enfant.…


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Décembre 2022)

@miette 
Si vous voulez une réponse à votre question initiale, précisez-nous ce que dit votre contrat.
A partir du moment où la maman vous paie le temps d'accueil et ne décompte pas les absences de l'enfant pour le RDV, difficile de lui dire : "ah ban non je ne la reprends pas après le RDV". Ou alors dans ce cas il faudra déduire les heures où vous ne ré-acceptez pas l'enfant.
Sauf si dans votre contrat il y a des clauses particulières qui diraient, par exemple : 
- une fois que l'enfant a quitté la maison, il ne revient plus pour le reste de la journée.
ou
- les départs ou arrivées ne peuvent pas avoir lieu sur les temps de sieste et goûter soit entre 13h et 16h

Si rien de tout cela n'est précisé, on ne peut pas refuser l'accueil.


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Ça avait été dit oralement c est pourquoi je sais que je ne peux refuser. Je voulais savoir si vous aviez des astuces. 
Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## booboo (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
à part lui redire que pour le bien des enfants en accueil et le sien, revenir pendant les heures de sieste ou juste pour une heure cela n'est pas compatible avec votre organisation, que son enfant est perturbé etc... il n'y aura pas de miracle.
L'astuce, c'est comme cela a été dit, que cela soit noté au contrat.
Ou alors, il vous faut plus vous affirmer quand vous dites non.
J'ai déjà eu le cas pour une demande de retour après un rendez vous : si l'heure n'était pas compatible avec les siestes ou autre, c'est non.
C'est argumenté, expliqué ; mais je fais respecter mon choix.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors je comprends tout à fait ce que vous voulez dire 
J'ai une petite qui devrait faire 8h00 17h00 
À chaque fois on venait la chercher à 16h00 car après il faut aller récupérer le grand frère à l'école 

Donc  chaque jourje devais aller réveiller la petite la changer, la coiffer, lui faire prendre le goûter pour être prête pour 16h00

Mais pour cela je devais rentrer dans la chambre et du coup ça réveiller les 2 copains et impossible pour eux de se rendormir 

J'ai expliqué aux parents que cela perturbait mon organisation de travail et les autres enfants dans leur sommeil 
Que leur enfant n'était pas *ma* priorité mais bien les 4 enfants au même niveau et que dorénavant ce serait 16h20 minimum pour le départ 

Les parents ont compris et on inscrit le grand frère au centre 
J'ai été ferme 

Un jour elle m'a envoyé un message pour me dire j'arrive...... 
Il était 15h30
Je lui ai dit 
Mais Prenez votre temps car votre fille dort encore
Je pense qu'elle a compris la subtilité car 
Elle a attendu 16h15 pour sonner à ma porte


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Je vous entends bien mais hier encore je lui ai dit "pas de rdv pendant la sieste".  Elle me dit qu elle comprend mon souci mais c est tout. Je lui ai conseillé d appeler le service des médecins de garde pour que sa fille soit examinée dès hier soir car à 40C c est important.... 
Je ne me laisse pas faire mais à un moment on ne peut pas non plus se mettre en colère ou tout gérer avec des avenants.


----------



## booboo (21 Décembre 2022)

Je ne me mets pas en colère ; si je dis non, et que le parent vient à la mauvaise heure (comme plus tôt le matin alors que je ne voulais pas commencer plus tôt), je pense que je n'ouvrirais pas ma porte.
Je peux enlever le son de mon interphone (ce que je peux faire des fois en journée), donc je ne l'entendrais même pas sonner (vu que je ne l'attends pas, je ne m'en rendrais pas compte).


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Oui mais moi j ai la grande sœur et je ne veux pas la garder en otage 😁😁😁


----------



## booboo (21 Décembre 2022)

Ils viennent la chercher à l'heure prévue la grande soeur.


----------



## nounou ohana (21 Décembre 2022)

alors moi je vais être plus tranchante.

-déjà à 40 de température je ne reprends pas l'enfant tant que le médecin n'a pas été vu.. donc le parent il se bouge il prend sa journée (papa ou maman). on a d'autres enfants à côté et il y a un protocole covid tj en vigueur. 

Ensuite, le parent qu'il soit content ou pas c'est respect du rythme des autres enfants en accueil également donc moi perso entre 13h et 15h30 il n'y a pas de départs ou d'arrivées. 

Le parent fin de rdv pourquoi vient il déposer son enfant juste pour une heure?

et je vais terminer : HEUREUSEMENT qu'il ne DEDUIT pas les heures du rdv ce n'est pas autorisé!!! donc en aucun cas ce n'est un cadeau!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Décembre 2022)

Le problème c'est que un parent qui ne veut rien entendre
Vous aurez beau expliquer et re expliquer ça ne changera jamais
Un rdv en plein APM peut se comprendre
C'est la galère pour avoir un rdv mais quand c'est récurent non 
C'est arrivé une ou deux fois chez moi 
Ok mais vous venez avant la sieste pour ne pas gêner les autres et en principe aucun retour après 
Un parent qui a rdv dans lapm prend j'imagine son APM au prêt de son employeur donc pas besoin de revenir
Après vous vous avez la grande sœur
Donc pas le choix


----------



## nounou ohana (21 Décembre 2022)

moi je me répète avec un parent comme çà j'exige plus que jamais le respect du protocole et c'est l'enfant revient uniquement quand il a vu le médecin!! donc pb de sieste résolu


----------



## liline17 (21 Décembre 2022)

si le PE ne veut pas vous écouter, il n'y a rien à faire, j'ai dans mon projet d'accueil, une phrase qui indique que je refuse les accueils et départs entre 12h30 et 16h.
Pour de rares RDV médicaux, je fais une exception, mais mes PE n'abusent pas.
A part une discussion claire avec ce PE, pour lui demander de ne pas ramener l'enfant après le RDV, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire.
Tu va devoir choisir entre laisser couler, ou bien prendre le risque de perdre ces 2 contrats


----------



## caninou (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu le cas d'un PE qui faisait ça avec retour de l'enfant en plein milieu des repas et je comprends le côté perturbant. J'ai fini par contacter ma puer qui m'a dit de refuser ce type d'aller et venue qui peuvent être dérangeants pour les autres accueillis et m'a même donné pour exemple l'accueil en crèche en m'expliquant "pensez-vous qu'en crèche les parents peuvent aller et venir comme ça, comme bon leur semble ? Il ne faut pas oublier que durant la journée vous êtes une structure d'accueil, que l'enfant n'est pas tout seul et que vous devez aussi respecter et faire respecter le bien être de vos autres accueillis, donc mettez un terme a ce type d'arrangement. Imaginez que vos autres PE apprennent que vous êtes aussi arrageante et du coup se permettent de faire pareil, c'est la porte ouverte à tout et n'importe quoi". Donc expliquez gentiment à cette maman que professionnellement vous ne pouvez continuer de la sorte. C'est ce que j'avais expliqué à mon PE, ce qui a mis un terme aux rendez-vous aléatoires en cours de journée d'accueil.


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Finalement rdv chez le doc ce matin. Elle a dû comprendre que j étais bien fâchée.... Comme quoi ça ne sert à rien de discuter et d'explquer.. si c était si simple......


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

J'ai accepté 1 fois qu'un enfant parte pour un rdv chez le médecin et qu'il revienne après
Parce que la maman était en télétravail et qu'elle s'y rendait sur sa pose déjeuner

Le petit est arrivé à 8h30
Maman est venu le récupérer à 11h00 et me l'a redeposé à 12h45
Mais je l'avais prévenu que si son rdv avait du retard et qu'elle n'était pas revenue à 13h00 je ne reprendrai pas son fils
Car mes loulous partent à la sieste à 13h00
Elle a très bien compris

Mais j'ai la chance d'avoir des parents très respectueux les uns des autres


----------



## Titine15 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Alors moi.our 1h les parents ne reviennent pas et surtout pas à l'heure de la sieste. On m'a fait me coup une fois mais pas 2


----------



## Griselda (21 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi un RDV médical est une exception parfaitement entendable pour bousculer les habitudes de siestes, repas. Encore plus si l'enfant est malade car il est TRES important que l'enfant voit un medecin au plus tôt.
C'est déjà très difficile d'avoir un RDV chez le medecin si tous les Parents doivent exclure les temps de siestes ou de repas un Medecin ne pourrait ausculter des enfants que quelques minutes par jour ce qui rallongerait encore les delais pour avoir un RDV, à un moment il faut être logique.

Mais tu peux lui expliquer que pour toi qui gère plusieurs enfants en même temps il est très compliqué de récupérer un enfant au moment du "rush" (temps de repas ou de départ des autres accueillis) donc si elle n'a pas d'obligation impérative de ramener l'enfant mieux vaut éviter pour le bien du groupe.


----------



## patsy73 (22 Décembre 2022)

Légalement, oui, vous êtes obligée d'accepter l'enfant après son rv médical . Je suis toujours sidérée par les réponses qui ne respectent pas le côté légal du droit du travail. Les avis perso ne font pas la loi , on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut quand on veut, il y a des lois à respecter


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

@patsy73 
Désolé mais je ne suis pas d'accord du tout avec vous

Dès lors que l'enfant repart avec son parent de son lieu d'accueil ce n'est pas pour revenir 1 heure après 

Ce n'est pas un hall de gare 

La journée d'accueil débute à l'arrivée de l'enfant avec son parent au domicile de l'assistante maternelle 

La journée d'accueil se termine au départ de l'enfant avec son parent du domicile de l'assistante maternelle 

Il n'est nulle part indiqué dans la convention collective que le parent peu faire des allers et venu à sa convenance sauf si c'est clairement notifié au contrat et donc avec accord du salarié 

Relisez notre ccn


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Décembre 2022)

Je dirais de toujours écrire ce que l'on souhaite accepter ou pas dans le contrat "les paroles s'envolent" surtout qd çà arrange les PE et donc imposer ce que l'on souhaite pour notre organisation au sujet des départs ou arrivées pendant les siestes ou autre ! maintenant si c'est une fois ou deux isolées çà peut passer comme dit plus haut difficile parfois d'avoir des RV chez un généraliste mais là dans le cas de cette petite elle a 40 de température la maman est complètement "idiote" de la ramener chez vous ce n'est pas compréhensible sauf si elle n'a pas le choix de retourner elle-même au travail ??? ... si non elle peut reprendre la grande à l'heure prévue ! perso je pense que je ne reprends pas cette enfant en périscolaire qd son entrée en maternelle arrivera si cette maman fait la sourde oreille pour tout !!!


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Article 99 | 
Décompte du temps de travail 

Le  travail débute à l’heure prévue dans le contrat de travail, 
ou par le planning remis par le particulier employeur à l’assistant maternel, 
ou encore à l’heure d’arrivée de l’enfant avec la personne habilitée à le déposer, si celle-ci est antérieure. 

Il prend fin à l’heure prévue dans le contrat de travail, 
ou par le planning remis par le particulier employeur à l’assistant maternel, 
*ou à l’heure à laquelle l’enfant quitte le lieu d’accueil avec la personne habilitée à le récupérer, *si celle-ci est postérieure.

Donc en résumé dès que l'enfant quitte le lieu d'accueil avec la personne habilitée à le récupérer cela marque la fin de journée 
Sauf si bien évidemment il est noté autre chose au co trat en temps que clause supérieure à la convention collective


----------

